# Canon EF 24-70 f/2.8L II in Stock at Adorama



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 15, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/10/canon-ef-24-70-f2-8l-ii-in-stock-at-adorama/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/10/canon-ef-24-70-f2-8l-ii-in-stock-at-adorama/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>From Adorama

</strong>Adorama now has stock of the new Canon 24-70 f/2.8L II</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA2470.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Canon EF 24-70 f/2.8L II at Adorama for $2299</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
<p> </p>
```


----------



## Gcon (Oct 15, 2012)

It would want to be good for that money! Can't wait for the reviews to hit. Usually I'd rush out and be first to buy but for that asking price - I'm a bit wary.


----------



## Sitting Elf (Oct 15, 2012)

Beach Camera via Amazon still had three left this morning as well.


----------



## jasonsim (Oct 15, 2012)

I wonder if it really is worth it? I'd need to sell a number of my current collection to pay for it:

24-105L, 24L TS-E II, or one of the following 35L, 50L or 85L. 

I'd also consider giving up my 16-35mmL II, since I don't use the wide side that much. But as soon as I sell, I bet the need will arise.


----------



## NickCat (Oct 16, 2012)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16830992591

For when Adorama runs out, or people that prefer NewEgg. 

I just placed my order and will be cancelling my order from B&H in the morning.


----------



## Sitting Elf (Oct 16, 2012)

Newegg is where I bought mine a couple of weeks ago. They had four in stock. 

Few people think of them for high end photo gear. Lucky I did at the time!


----------



## cpsico (Oct 16, 2012)

jasonsim said:


> I wonder if it really is worth it? I'd need to sell a number of my current collection to pay for it:
> 
> 24-105L, 24L TS-E II, or one of the following 35L, 50L or 85L.
> 
> I'd also consider giving up my 16-35mmL II, since I don't use the wide side that much. But as soon as I sell, I bet the need will arise.


I was thinking the same thing and then spent the whole weekend getting great shots with it that couldnt be done with anything else. It can make some truly unique images!!


----------

